# Cracks in concrete floor?



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi our barn is really old and it has a concrete floor. well, the floor/foundation has cracks in it(not too many but they're really long). they're not much wider than-let's say-5mm-1cm.Thats a rough estimate. The floor is pretty even, though. I wanted to put stall mats over it and I was wondering if I should do something about those cracks or just leave them? do you think it would get worse?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Eventually yes they will likely get worse. Should you be concerned, I honestly don't think so. In a hundred years there might be an issue, but, till then I think you'll be just fine. 
Ground settles, temps affect concrete, so many variables. But concrete cracks. It happens. Unless its a rat wall or a structural other part of the structure I'd tend to be inconserened.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Phly said:


> Eventually yes they will likely get worse. Should you be concerned, I honestly don't think so. In a hundred years there might be an issue, but, till then I think you'll be just fine.
> Ground settles, temps affect concrete, so many variables. But concrete cracks. It happens. Unless its a rat wall or a structural other part of the structure I'd tend to be inconserened.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Is there a way to fix them? Just wondering...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, but you need a concrete saw & mixer.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Yes, but you need a concrete saw & mixer.


Why a saw? I meant sort of filling the cracks-sorry if I got you wrong, though.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think Waresbear means the saw is required to prep the site you so that new concrete can be placed in it properly -- basically evening the cracked line and making enough room to get to the new concrete in place.

It is a lot of effort working with concrete so I wonder if in your circumstance you sweep some dirt in the cracks if that would do and then put the mats over top as you planned?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You have to saw into the crack with a concrete blade to prepare it for fresh concrete being poured it. It is a heavy duty job. I really wouldn't worry about filling in cracks, like Chevaux said, sweep some dirt or better yet, sand in the cracks and you're good.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There are patching compounds you can get. Just use a wire brush and shop vac to clean the crack and apply. If it was mine I'd likely get that roofing tar in a tube that fits a caulking gun and squeeze it in there then put sand on it and let it dry.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*cracked concreat*

the other way is to use soft or sharp sand and cement to make a screed and brush it in.
in situations were there is cracks water gets in it can blow the concreat and if water gets underneath it it can brake up with frost heave.
concreat has a life span of 100 years.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Just remember there are only two types of concrete: 

The kind that's cracked

And the kind that hasn't cracked yet.

I really wouldn't worry too much about it myself...


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Well the barn IS VERY old-over 70 years. Does it still have a 100 year life span? The concrete floor seems to have broken in half halfway accross the floor(the crack isnt very wide) and then another wider crack runs perpendicular to it. I think water comes between the cracks-no I mean horse urine.... Would filling in the cracks prevent that?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Re age of the barn: If it is structurally sound, it will last you for your lifetime.

Re concrete cracks: If you 'water proof' the cracks, then yes the urine wouldn't run into it. However, I think the cracks originally started because of the ground freezing and thawing which in turn causes the ground to shrink and swell which in turn forces the concrete to shift (which is rigid and not flexible) and thus started the cracking -- that is a reality in Canadian winters.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> Re age of the barn: *If it is structurally sound, it will last you for your lifetime.*
> 
> Re concrete cracks: If you 'water proof' the cracks, then yes the urine wouldn't run into it. However, I think the cracks originally started because of the ground freezing and thawing which in turn causes the ground to shrink and swell which in turn forces the concrete to shift (which is rigid and not flexible) and thus started the cracking -- that is a reality in Canadian winters.


 Even with the concrete cracks? The guy who built the barn passed away a long time ago but he sure did a good job on the barn.
Would filling in the cracks stop the concrete from coming apart at the cracks?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

From what you've said, at this point, it doesn't sound like the cracks are that bad so they are not likely to affect the building structure. It also depends how the floor was put in to begin with - sometimes the walls are built first and then the concrete is poured after and is independent of the walls.

There's two things here on the cracks: 1) if the cracks are the result of ground heaving, then a little patch wouldn't do - you'd have to do a serious rehab on the floor to make them go away (time and money!); or, 2) the ground may have shifted as much as it is going to do and, if so, the cracks will not get any worse so they could be left alone. Probably the best thing to do for the time being is monitor the situation for awhile (time wise, we're talking months not days) to see if there is change and make up an action plan then.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> From what you've said, at this point, it doesn't sound like the cracks are that bad so they are not likely to affect the building structure. It also depends how the floor was put in to begin with - sometimes the walls are built first and then the concrete is poured after and is independent of the walls.
> 
> There's two things here on the cracks: 1) if the cracks are the result of ground heaving, then a little patch wouldn't do - you'd have to do a serious rehab on the floor to make them go away (time and money!); or, 2) the ground may have shifted as much as it is going to do and, if so, the cracks will not get any worse so they could be left alone. Probably the best thing to do for the time being is monitor the situation for awhile (time wise, we're talking months not days) to see if there is change and make up an action plan then.


 Ok, I think the cracks were like that when we moved here 5 years ago, but I'll keep an eye on them--just in case.


----------



## PDGx (Mar 24, 2013)

Go over to Menards or Lowes and pickup a couple of tubes of Concrete Crack filler and a large caulk gun to handle the large tubes. The stuff is very flexible/ water proof and will easily fill a crack like you describe. If you have an area that is very deep fill it first with some sand up to about 1/2" from floor level then fill it with concrete caulk. This stuff is concrete colored and will prevent the crack from constantly collecting debris/liquids. Good stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

